# 4/3/08 - Wildlife Council Approves Reduction In Daily Bag Limit for Western Lake Erie



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Lake Erie anglers fishing in Ohio waters west of Huron will face a reduction this summer in the daily bag limit for yellow perch, following action by the Ohio Wildlife Council on Wednesday.

More...


----------

